# Revo Stage II - Problems...



## ss94 (Nov 16, 2011)

Ive had the Revo Stage II tune for about 6 months now. I seem to be having a couple problems.

1. Stage II is supposed to hide the CEL from a Cat-Delete. I keep getting the CEL P0420...
- Today (12/1/11) My dealer said the Revo headquarters had sent him an updated file to take care of the CEL. I had the tune flashed and on the drive home I got the same P0420 again... As of now my mechanic said he will call Revo again tomorrow morning and see what they can do.

2. compared to other Stage II 1.8 Vw/Audis my Mechanic and I both feel that my Audi TTQ (180HP) isnt as "fast" as it should be. Dont get me wrong, its faster than stock... Just not how a stage II car should feel. To Prove it the shop owner let me drive a similar 1.8 VW with Stage II and jeeze I was blown away at what a big difference there was. The shop's Stage II car pulled like a bat out of hell compared to my TT...

Anyone here have any experiance with Revo and why I might not be getting as much power to the wheels as a similar VW with the same engine and Turbo etc...

Thanks!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Revo:thumbdown:


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

ss94 said:


> 2. compared to other Stage II 1.8 Vw/Audis my Mechanic and I both feel that my Audi TTQ (180HP) isnt as "fast" as it should be. Dont get me wrong, its faster than stock... Just not how a stage II car should feel. To Prove it the shop owner let me drive a similar 1.8 VW with Stage II and jeeze I was blown away at what a big difference there was. The shop's Stage II car pulled like a bat out of hell compared to my TT...
> 
> Anyone here have any experiance with Revo and why I might not be getting as much power to the wheels as a similar VW with the same engine and Turbo etc...
> 
> Thanks!


Does the "shop" VW have a Haldex system? Are you SURE they have the same turbo?

I've had Revo for quite some time without any incident, but have the Stage 1. A Stage 2 may be in my future, but I'm just waiting for my little K03 turbo to blow up.


----------



## ss94 (Nov 16, 2011)

Shop car was FWd, so its a little lighter. Other than that basically all the specs match up. 

I cant wait to get my K04.. Still trying to decide k04-001, or k04-02x with manifold and FMIC.



darrenbyrnes said:


> Does the "shop" VW have a Haldex system? Are you SURE they have the same turbo?
> 
> I've had Revo for quite some time without any incident, but have the Stage 1. A Stage 2 may be in my future, but I'm just waiting for my little K03 turbo to blow up.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

The Haldex system sucks a LOT of HP, a FWD with the same engine and turbo would feel a LOT faster.

Personally, I'm just planning on going with a K04-001 when my K03 gives up the ghost.

Yes, I know that i won't be getting "mad power", but it's my DD and I don't track it at all.

:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

If you have the P0420 code your shop is not installing the stage 2 file, you have a stage 1 file.

Also our 1.8t applications are adjustable, if your car feels down on power have your shop double check your settings. There are really a number of things outside the settings that can make a car perform under par, from leaks to the fact you are comparing a light fwd car to your heavier awd car. A GTI is almost always going to feel faster then a similarly equipped TT.

please PM your dealers name and I will get in touch with them to check their cable log so I can see what file is being installed.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> If you have the P0420 code your shop is not installing the stage 2 file, you have a stage 1 file.
> 
> Also our 1.8t applications are adjustable, if your car feels down on power have your shop double check your settings. There are really a number of things outside the settings that can make a car perform under par, from leaks to the fact you are comparing a light fwd car to your heavier awd car. A GTI is almost always going to feel faster then a similarly equipped TT.
> 
> please PM your dealers name and I will get in touch with them to check their cable log so I can see what file is being installed.



Now THERE'S customer service for ya.

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

+1. Great customer service. 

" _[email protected] (said) If you have the P0420 code your shop is not installing the stage 2 file, you have a stage 1 file._
"

I don't think I've ever seen a "national" guy say have the local guy re do it. Well done!!

cheers


----------



## ss94 (Nov 16, 2011)

Chris - Thanks for the info. Sending you a PM in a minute.


----------



## bldn10 (Jan 16, 2003)

" Just not how a stage II car should feel."

Without the hardware upgrades listed on the Revo site, there is no additional power w/ Revo Stage 2. 

Bill/Memphis


----------



## ss94 (Nov 16, 2011)

I have most if not all of the stage II requirements.





bldn10 said:


> " Just not how a stage II car should feel."
> 
> Without the hardware upgrades listed on the Revo site, there is no additional power w/ Revo Stage 2.
> 
> Bill/Memphis


----------



## ss94 (Nov 16, 2011)

Also - Still waiting on a reply from the Revo tech. I sent a PM two days ago.

I understand its the weekend so Ill post an update as soon as I hear anything.


----------



## Jayizdaman (Apr 18, 2005)

I had Revo Stage 1 for my 1.8t GTI and loved it. I had typical bolt ons, ECS stage one clutch, lightened flywheel and I felt that my car was fairly quick. Boost held around 18 and spiked around 22 or 23 if I remember right. 

I haven't chipped my TT, but I am considering Revo again.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

Contacted your dealer about getting a cable log to verify which file was used.

I just want to clarify from earlier that I don't think his dealer intentionally did anything wrong just possibly selected the wrong file. The only reason I lean more that way then the file having an issue is just about every stage 2 II file has come through me as far as testing and dealer feedback. If his dealer got the file out of our library it means it has been installed, tested and feedback given and in no TT applications has someone said that they still had this code. 

IF it turns out that the stage 2 file was used I'll make sure to post up and let everyone know which ecu ID it was and what the revised version number will be so that in the future you can make sure that you get the updated file.


----------



## ss94 (Nov 16, 2011)

Chris,

Thank you for taking the time to do this. Please keep me posted, as to what file I supposedly got. From what Jeremy told me, I was getting Revo Stage II. However, recently I have come to doubt his ethics. Last week when he did the "file update", I also had race N75 installed. After having problems over the weekend I had to put my stock N75 back on. And when I was changing the parts out - I realized both the stock and the one Jeremy put on (race N75) had the exact same numbers on them. After googling the numbers they refer to OEM N75 valves, not to mention the supposed (race N75) was far too dirty and scratched to have been new and installed for a mear 3 days...

I hope you can tell me that I do in fact have stage II, and that Jeremy's only fault is for fooling me with the N75 - Which I plan on bringing to his attention tomorrow.

Thanks!



[email protected] said:


> Contacted your dealer about getting a cable log to verify which file was used.
> 
> I just want to clarify from earlier that I don't think his dealer intentionally did anything wrong just possibly selected the wrong file. The only reason I lean more that way then the file having an issue is just about every stage 2 II file has come through me as far as testing and dealer feedback. If his dealer got the file out of our library it means it has been installed, tested and feedback given and in no TT applications has someone said that they still had this code.
> 
> IF it turns out that the stage 2 file was used I'll make sure to post up and let everyone know which ecu ID it was and what the revised version number will be so that in the future you can make sure that you get the updated file.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

ss94 said:


> Chris,
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to do this. Please keep me posted, as to what file I supposedly got. From what Jeremy told me, I was getting Revo Stage II. However, recently I have come to doubt his ethics. Last week when he did the "file update", I also had race N75 installed. After having problems over the weekend I had to put my stock N75 back on. And when I was changing the parts out - I realized both the stock and the one Jeremy put on (race N75) had the exact same numbers on them. After googling the numbers they refer to OEM N75 valves, not to mention the supposed (race N75) was far too dirty and scratched to have been new and installed for a mear 3 days...
> 
> ...


I think this deserves an "Oh SNAP!"


----------



## murTTer (Jun 27, 2009)

seems like this is being handled but fwiw, I had stg 2 revo on my previous TT and had no issues for quite some time. after about a year I started getting my p0420 as well. not a big deal to me so I just left it. aside from that the programming itself and gains from such was pleasing. needless to say, I have revo on the new TT as well.


----------

